# Linear Power 5002IQ amp plus 3 more!



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Not mind

Linear Power 5002IQ Amp Old School Power | eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/LINEAR-POWER-45...4815847?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item2a0f4523e7

http://cgi.ebay.com/Linear-Power-LP...4796143?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item1c1a9105ef

http://cgi.ebay.com/Linear-Power-21...9780863?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item27b7f17b7f


----------

